

Google "niche design sites" - kirillzubovsky
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=niche+design+sites&pbx=1&oq=niche+design+sites&aq=f&aqi=g-v1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=947l4257l0l4445l18l11l0l4l4l0l580l1715l2.4.1.5-1l8l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=ae1bafe2df197d5b&biw=1224&bih=706
Just as a mental note, this search led me to a page on google where the first hit was a link to a Turkish porn site (https://twitter.com/#!/kirillzubovsky/status/105751771233783810). I thought it was a little strange/funny.
======
kirillzubovsky
Just as a mental note, this search led me to a page on google where the first
hit was a link to a Turkish porn site
([https://twitter.com/#!/kirillzubovsky/status/105751771233783...](https://twitter.com/#!/kirillzubovsky/status/105751771233783810)).
I thought it was a little strange/funny.

